# ic chips don't have notch at either end?



## Allthumbs (Jul 6, 2019)

All my ic's from mouser don't have this notch.  How do I know the orientation.  is it the faint embossed disk?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah the dimple is pin 1.


----------



## Allthumbs (Jul 6, 2019)

great, thanks for the fast reply.  does the CP at the end of the code matter?  all my Mouser ic's have these extra letters


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 6, 2019)

For small signal operations like pedals the suffix won’t make a difference. CP,IP,ACN whatever else comes after doesn’t matter in what we use them for really.

Click around on all the different production codes here http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/catalog/p1220000.shtml and note the differences in things like slew rate etc. TL071 is usually somewhere around 13V/us (meaning the voltage can change up to 13 volts in one microsecond) whereas the LM741 is listed at 0.7V/us...swap a TL071 for a 741 some time and see if you can tell the difference...it doesn’t matter haha

The only real thing to watch out for is that you don’t accidentally order an SMD over a DIP 8 package!


----------



## Allthumbs (Jul 6, 2019)

thanks again


----------

